# soddisfare le richieste del mercato/marché



## JOJAO

Rieccomi qui...

Per favore come traduco "per/al fine di soddisfare meglio le richieste del mercato":

"Pour mieux satisfer les demandes du marché"....

Mi suona proprio brutto...
Grazie!


----------



## LuciaDL

Ciao! 

Piuttosto che _"*Pour mieux *satisfaire les demandes du marché"_, direi _"*Afin de* satisfaire les demandes du marché_."


----------



## JOJAO

Grazie mille Lucia!!E se invece volessi dire: "nella speranza di poter soddisfare meglio le vostre richieste" ? 

Mi puoi aiutare?
"Dans l'espoir de pouvoir mieux satisfer vos demandes..." ?

Demandes mi suona male: c'è una parola più adatta per dire richieste in senso commerciale?

Merci


----------



## LuciaDL

Ti prego!

Direi : _"Dans l'espoir de pouvoir au mieux satisf*aire* à vos demandes."_


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, d’accord, des variantes possibles en fonction du contexte :
_En espérant de pouvoir répondre au mieux à vos attentes._
_En espérant de pouvoir satisfaire au mieux vos attentes._
…
Exemple de contexte général :
Soddisfare le richieste del mercato = répondre aux exigences du marché.
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=da,de,el,en,es,fi,fr,it,nl,pt,sv,&val=277823:cs&page=1&hwords=soddisfare+le+richieste+del+mercato%7E 
_En espérant de pouvoir satisfaire au mieux aux exigences du marché._


----------



## JOJAO

Lucia scusa  hai ragione a correggermi( l'ultima volta che ho scritto/detto qualcosa in francese avevo 18 anni!!! ;-P)

Grazie ad entrambi!


----------



## LuciaDL

matoupachat, cela me paraissait résolu, non ?



Corsicum said:


> Exemple de contexte général :
> Soddisfare le richieste del mercato = répondre aux exigences du marché.
> 
> *En espérant de pouvoir satisfaire au mieux aux exigences du marché.*


----------



## matoupaschat

Certo, sono del tutto d'accordo con Corsicum e non avevo mosso nessuna obiezione . Il mio post eliminato dal nostro Brian era solo del "chat" . Mea maxima culpa !


----------

